# Facebook Fan page



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just made one super fast so I don't know if it is good or not but please Like it and I will like yours also if you post the link.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/CGK-Boer- ... 92?sk=wall


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Roger "liked" your page. 
Here is the link for mine. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Freedom-Star-Farm-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/121645621244265


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

liked your page Roger! Here is mine too! Thank you!

http://www.facebook.com/redbox?ref=ts&s ... 7199544420


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't have a page but I 'liked' yours.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I liked you page but my "real" facebok profile picture and named showed up (Jennifer Earley Poplin) I did it from my Burns Branch Boers page--does anyone know--how can I log on to my burns branch boers page and then like another's facebook (so the goat profile picture shows up) My daughter set up the bbb page and I am an administrator so :shrug:

lol!!

here is our page:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Burns- ... 5560905534


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I liked........ :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Amos, catch up, make a page :laugh:

Liked all you guys, please like me back!

[url="http://www.facebook.com/page....facebook.com/pages/Pea-Peeps/200197593357002 [/url]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> I liked you page but my "real" facebok profile picture and named showed up (Jennifer Earley Poplin) I did it from my Burns Branch Boers page--does anyone know--how can I log on to my burns branch boers page and then like another's facebook (so the goat profile picture shows up) My daughter set up the bbb page and I am an administrator so :shrug:
> 
> lol!!
> 
> ...


you can't like a page from your fan page - only from accounts.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh I know Randi.. I am so darn slow though. Lol. Not much to show off at this point in regards to photos. I still need to figure out a real website as well. I had one in the making but my designer ran out on me... Webs is too confusing! LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am pretty sure I ilke pages from my farm page. Sometimes I like accidentally from my personal account then I swatch back to farm page in the upper right under account and type in the page I am looking to like.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

liked all the above pages,

here is mine
www.facebook.com/rebelyellfarm


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> I liked you page but my "real" facebok profile picture and named showed up (Jennifer Earley Poplin) I did it from my Burns Branch Boers page--does anyone know--how can I log on to my burns branch boers page and then like another's facebook (so the goat profile picture shows up) My daughter set up the bbb page and I am an administrator so :shrug:
> 
> lol!!
> 
> ...


Actually you can like pages as BBB on the upper right side of you BBB fan page it should say Admins in the gray area of a box, then it will have your FB picture, under that is a thin gray line and then it will say under that: 
"Use facebook as BBB" . that's where you click, it'll switch you so all your postings and likings are under you goat account.

*Just don't forget to switch back when your done, otherwise you'll be posting as BBB on all your personal friends pages too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Kimmerz Cali Kidz said:


> Burns Branch Boers":2boubis3]I liked you page but my "real" facebok profile picture and named showed up (Jennifer Earley Poplin) I did it from my Burns Branch Boers page--does anyone know--how can I log on to my burns branch boers page and then like another's facebook (so the goat profile picture shows up) My daughter set up the bbb page and I am an administrator so :shrug:
> lol!!
> here is our page:
> [URL="http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Burns-Branch-Boer-Goats/125065560905534 said:
> ...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> Oh I know Randi.. I am so darn slow though. Lol. Not much to show off at this point in regards to photos. I still need to figure out a real website as well. I had one in the making but my designer ran out on me... Webs is too confusing! LOL


Take a look at my webpage. If you like my work, I can help you with yours.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

for some reason it won't show up for me.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers said:


> I liked you page but my "real" facebok profile picture and named showed up (Jennifer Earley Poplin) I did it from my Burns Branch Boers page--does anyone know--how can I log on to my burns branch boers page and then like another's facebook (so the goat profile picture shows up) My daughter set up the bbb page and I am an administrator so :shrug:
> 
> lol!!
> 
> ...


Go to your Facebook farm/fan page - in the right it will have a pace that says "use Facebook as ____" click there THEN go to other pages and "like" them  be sure to switch back to yourself when you are done!
Mine is whisperingwillownigeriandwarfgoats


----------

